# do you like snakes?



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i would appreciate you guys would post with the voting!!!!!! ty


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

They're just snakes...don't bother me much. Just like any other animal I guess.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Love


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Snakes are my favorite animal. :boogie


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Must love snakes.

That gif is awesome.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Hate is a strong word for an animal but I don't enjoy snakes. I voted hate since you didn't give me any other negative vote.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Terrified of them


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i like snakes... the only thing about them that bugs me is that they shed, feeding them the little blind mice, and im afraid that they might turn against me... but theyre fun to play with


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

They scare me if they're close but they're really cool and adorable


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

ball pythons have cute faces


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

I love them.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I like them, but i wouldn't want one in my house unless it was a cool one like a python that i could keep an eye on, lock behind glass, and have total control over. I don't like black rat snakes or other common snake native to the US, they're ugly and they creep me out.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

meeps said:


> ball pythons have cute faces


----------



## NoMoreRunnin (Oct 7, 2012)

I've got one of these, a cornsnake. 
Mine isn't the one pictured, I guess I never really took his picture.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Like? No; Hate? No; Terrified


----------



## Heart of Glass 14 (Nov 24, 2012)

I am abolutely terrified of them. Even the fake ones scare me.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Snakes are adorable. 
Just look at this!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not scared of them like a lot of people are but I don't really care for them. I'm not going to run away screaming if I see one but it will give me a jolt of adrenaline.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't love them, but they don't scare me


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

I plan on getting one in the near future I'm not sure what kind but I'm thinking about a ball python


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I like snakes, but I wouldn't want to have one as a pet. I used to try and catch snakes in my yard when I was younger( we don't have posinous snakes in my part of the state). I once found a baby snake by a river in another state, I found out later it was a baby rattlesnake. Lucky it didnt bite me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Neutral. I wouldn't want one as a pet. Reptiles are not intelligent enough to be interesting as pets.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Neutral. I wouldn't want one as a pet. Reptiles are not intelligent enough to be interesting as pets.


I'll second that, young lady.


----------

